# Virus or spam



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I'm not sure what's happening but I only see some foreign language on my timeline..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Spam.....................


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What a mess. 16 posts in a row. Makes me think a bot or some other did all of this.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I've seen it before, but not recently.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Luckily Havasu was stuck fixing it. If I had to do it I'd have to go in to each one to remove it. He could do a block removal.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I thought I came to the Chinese version of the chicken forum.Glad to find out I'm not the only one and I don't have to try to fix it.Good luck,Havasu!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry folks. I popped in here last night just to wish everyone a Happy Thanksgiving and ended up with 350 spambots who took control of our forum. It took 3 hours to clean up. The idiot knew exactly how to set the spam up so it was extremely hard to mass delete. I apologize to everyone for the inconvenience.

I hope our members have a great holiday weekend, and I hope the spammers die a miserably slow death!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol! Thank you for your hard work ! I hope you've had a wonderful holiday, otherwise!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Lucky for us you did. Considering how limited my ability is to mass delete it would have taken you or Austin to get on top of this idiot.

BTW, I wondered with some of these new sign ups that never posted if it wasn't some sort of test to do just what happened. Maybe a captcha would be a good idea afterall. Even if I do hate the things.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Yes, it is apparent that we need to "up" our security here. Rest assured there will be some phone calls on how to eliminate these spammer idiots without disrupting our members too much.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think your spidey sense was kicking in even though you thought you were coming to check on everyone's turkey day.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I think the other chicken place had to go to approving new user posts before they could post posts.


----------



## CFAdmin (Dec 16, 2015)

Hey guys. I'm seeing what I can do to block it.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That was an awful lot of spam!
I think I last checked in here was around 2 am.
I would hate to delete each spam one by one


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't care for those "need approval" type setups. Too often too many sites let days go by before they finally say yes or no to a new member. That could make any potential new members in a spot they'd just as soon pass by.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Well the old posts start again page 9/10 So skip to that page. So under new posts or today's posts, skip to page 9/10.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, I found a ton of spam that didn't get deleted. It's gone now. I also found the real posts buried in that mess and moved them to the front. Someone is going to think I've gone round the bend when they see my posts says: bump to the front


----------

